# Theodore Oesten



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this Romantic German composer? He was most well-known for his sentimental and easy-to-play piano pieces, as well as his transcriptions of operas.

My favourite of his pieces is Dolly's Dreaming And Awakening. It is lovely and gets my imagination going. It is often played by piano beginners, usually children, so finding a performance of it without mistakes can be a bit difficult. 

Here's a performance of it: 




I find it odd that there's so little information of this composer on the internet. In his day he was considered one of the greatest composers around, up with Beethoven but now it seems he's been forgotten.

http://cosmicwind.net/SheetMusic/SheetMusicIdx.html

What are your thoughts on Oesten, or other "forgotten" composers?


----------



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

Has no one heard of Theodore Oesten?


----------

